# The Slow Shutter Project  Melbourne, Australia



## troutmouth (Oct 9, 2013)

John McKay's Slow Shutter Shoot - Melbourne Australia | John McKay Photography

last feb, i did a slow shutter project in Melbourne Australia with a few beginning models. Follow link to check out my images. i also welcome any comments good and bad.

john


----------



## julianliu (Oct 11, 2013)

Checked your project photos. Creative ideas. So many people there, I wonder were your models ever bumped by other people? 
I checked your website also, it's really nice. Did you have some one to build it for you ? 

Julian


----------

